# VK - VooPoo Alpha one(α-I) + Dead Rabbit + Prime Mover



## Gizmo (3/10/17)

New Stock:

VooPoo Alpha one(α-I)
HellVape & Heathen Dead Rabbit 24MM RDA
Gemz Prime Mover RTA 3ml

Restock
EUC Coils


----------



## Gizmo (3/10/17)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

